# Quickie



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Killing time till the Braums in town slows down. I like to get to town after the lunch rush.

Old repair job from sometime last year on the "newer" Allis. (had to buy this one when the motor seized on the original one because the loader is built to fit this exact tractor model)

Noticed a bit of crunching when moving some hay, and took a look at the 3pt.









Supposed to look like this.









I keep DOM in various sizes, so it's just a matter of tweaking the ID to fit the cross shaft.

























Locate the hole for the pin and drill it.









Back in business.

















It's the little stuff that keeps you solvent, leastways on this place. Always touch and go.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Get'er done. BeePee mill or something else? When the money tree is ripe I'm in the market for a bigger universal mill, dream machine would be a Van Norman 3RQ. Big old lathe too some day.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Guessing a squirt or 2 of grease in that zerk would do wonders


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmersamm said:


> Killing time till the Braums in town slows down. I like to get to town after the lunch rush.
> 
> Old repair job from sometime last year on the "newer" Allis. (had to buy this one when the motor seized on the original one because the loader is built to fit this exact tractor model)
> 
> ...


Brings back memory's 40 or so years ago , when we started chopping haylage y and the ancient chopper had no metal alert any thing you lost like a 3 point bushing or link the chopper found , and if you were lucky it only totaled a set of knives


----------

